# Toshiba Strata CIX



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking for a little bit of guidance on this...

I have a client that is using the subject system and "suddenly" when an external incoming call arrives it only rings on (at?) one extension. While I cannot confirm, I am told that it used to ring on all extensions. Internal incoming calls work fine; meaning the individual extension rings as required.

There are six "local extensions" in this office and about a dozen or so VOIP extensions across the country.

I have the programming manual (CIX-Config Guide) and have access to the emanager software, but I am at a loss to know where to look.

I assume someone has inadvertently hit a series of feature keys and changed something. Nobody in the office knows how to get into the emanager software so I believe I can rule anything like that out. Only change to the system was that we installed an new extension. Apparently it was about a week after that this happened. I have removed the extension from the system to eliminate that as a cause.

I have looked at Night Ring Answer as one potential area... I assume perhaps that someone may have "turned on" or "turned off" the Night Ring Answer. I have also looked at the Attendant Feature, but I am not really not seeing anything there either.

I am sure it is something simple; any assistance would be appreciated.

Cheers

John


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

John,

It's been a bit since I've deployed one of those, so I may be a bit off with menu names. Check System - Feature Codes (or similar) those are all the available dial codes someone could accidentally press. Check in the *5000 area, there are call forwarding set and cancel codes.

Secondly, to determine call flow, check Trunk - Trunk Assignments - DIT Tab. This will tell you where the CO lines terminate to (Multiple call group, Station, Etc)

From there:
1. if it is a group, go to station, multiple call group to check the members list. Also note the VMID and SCF Template here. If VMID is 990, after timing out in the group it will go to auto attendant.

2. If it is a station go to to Station - Station Assignments, and select the correct Extension, note the VMID and SCF Template.

Check the SCF Template exists where it should forward, that forwarding is enabled, and that it is forwarded to the right location.

This should give you a pretty good idea of the call flow, and from there you may he a better chance of finding where it is going, and what you need to change to fix it.

EDIT: Also check DND on the sets that should be ringing, as well as properties on the CO Line Buttons (Side Buttons) to see if they are set to ring there.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for this. I will go through this and see what I have. I can't see how the system could randomly change, so I am convinced it is a simple feature key issue like Night Transfer or something like that.

Do you know if there is the ability to activate and deactivate Feature Buttons from emanager? If I could do that, I could try the Night Answer Transfer without going into their office.

Cheers

John


----------



## Everett529 (May 22, 2016)

You mean to enter a specific feature code from emanager? I should think there would be a place to make the specific changes yourself, but not to enter them as DTMF codes.

If you want it to be DTMF, make it a One Touch on the receptionist phone, call them, and have them hit that button and tell you what popped up.

I recall one customer that their PBX got forced to out of office mode somehow even though the dial code wasn't set, so I'm not sure how that happened, but I had to set that specific dial code to force it back in. That one wasn't Toshiba though I don't think.


----------



## pruane (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone probably hit the mode key (Night). connect with emanager. go to station assignments, key tab look at the buttons on the phone. The Operator usually has a night key. You can see what buttons ring on what phone during what mode.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry I missed this last post...

I have looked at things in pretty good detail and I am not seeing anything. Have even completed a system restart and physically relocated the extension so they can get some work done.

I am still convinced this is something simple... but I need a step-by-step for this I think.

Cheers
John


----------

